# 8-2 basketball player



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

A 15-year-old refugee in Kenya is almost a metre taller than his mates. Ring is 2.50 metres tall, and he wants to be a professional basketball player, like his uncle, in the USA.

http://www.childrensworld.org/wcpswe/2003/nominerade/sudan/engelska/ring1.asp


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

What in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! these 7''6 guys and up are coming out the wood works...the lack of nba centers is going to be forgotten


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow that's big... but are you sure he's 8'2?


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

According to the article he is 2.5m = 8'2.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

with shoes or without?:|


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> with shoes or without?:|


Does it even matter?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

doesn't look 8'2 to me.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

the kid in the red(on the left) looks around 5'10, and guy in the blue in the back looks around a foottaller..6'9/6'10. So the kid is probably around 8'0! WOW


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Someone bring him over to play for Oak Hill Academy. :yes:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Someone bring him over to play for Oak Hill Academy. :yes:


exactly...yo u live in EB? whats your name I graduated in 2000 and i played for bo henning lol


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly...yo u live in EB? whats your name I graduated in 2000 and i played for bo henning lol


Etai... Since you graduated in 2000, I was back in 8th grade when you graduated... So I doubt you're going to know me.

And Henning is still coaching. We're still not very good though :grinning:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah i know i heard my boy J did well...anyway my name is Maxx good meeting a fellow bear on this board lol


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

i dont care if this kid has no talent at all i still make him my first round pick, hire kareem abdul-jabbar, teach him the hook shot, and maybe send him to the NBDL for a year


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

I would bet just by looking at him (mainly his weight) that most decent centres in the league would have there way with him... Shaq I guarentee would tear him up .. he could be 9 feet tall but as long as hes that skinny I doubt he'll do much


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

hes only 15 years old. If he moves (or someone moves him) to the US where he actually gets a chance to eat some food, he can gain 100 pounds in 3 years no problem. Not to mention practicing his game, getting aclimated with the north american environment and the langauge. When he's 18 or 19, he could be fluent in english, have a decent figure, and have enough skills to get by in the NBA. All depends on whether he can get the proper food and direction in the next couple of years.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I don't believe it. He does NOT look 8'2." There really is no way to tell from the perspective of the picture. He may just be as short as 7'2." Consider that Robert Wadlow, the tallest man in history who grew to nearly 9'0", was 7'8" at the same age as this kid.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> hes only 15 years old. If he moves (or someone moves him) to the US where he actually gets a chance to eat some food, he can gain 100 pounds in 3 years no problem. Not to mention practicing his game, getting aclimated with the north american environment and the langauge. When he's 18 or 19, he could be fluent in english, have a decent figure, and have enough skills to get by in the NBA. All depends on whether he can get the proper food and direction in the next couple of years.


thats exactly right, the kid is probably malnurished. Bring him over and feed him popeyes chicken 5 times a day


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Bring him over and feed him popeyes chicken 5 times a day


What's wrong with Church's?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Popeye's is the greatest food of all time. I WOULD eat it 5 times a day if it wasn't for the money and the whole horrible nutrition part.

Man, the red beans and rice are good.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Church's?


lol:laugh:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>belgian</b>!
> A 15-year-old refugee in Kenya is almost a metre taller than his mates. Ring is 2.50 metres tall, and he wants to be a professional basketball player, like his uncle, in the USA.
> 
> http://www.childrensworld.org/wcpswe/2003/nominerade/sudan/engelska/ring1.asp


Is that his head or a bullet? It's a weird shape.

He is NOT 8-2. Those are not 15 year olds he's standing next to. They are about 9 or 10. Sure, he's tall, but I don't believe he's been reliably measured yet. THese things ALWAYS get exaggerated.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

a 15 year old, over 7 foot ( i dont really know how tall he is but definately over 7') is going to have huge trouble moving, and probably some massive health issues, especially being so thin.
Who is his uncle? does anyone know?
i do think he is definately worth the chance, but get him over to the U.S now, give him time to develop, not just be put on show


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I just read the link... so he's from Sudan. I'm pretty sure he's from the Dinka tribe. They are characterized as being very lanky. The tallest people in the world are Dinka with an average of somewhere around 6'2". 7'7" Manute Bol (whose father was 8'0") and Loul Deng are Dinka. Maybe he's related to one of them.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

He would get manhandled right now. Look at how thin he is.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> He would get manhandled right now. Look at how thin he is.


I think most 15 year olds would get manhandled in the NBA.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He doesn't look 8'2" but if he is then he's probably got gigantisism or a thyroid problem (that's what Pavel Podkolzine had), if he has one of these he needs medical treatment or he will die very very young. It's actually very sad so if it's true they need to get this kid to a western doctor pronto.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> He doesn't look 8'2" but if he is then he's probably got gigantisism or a thyroid problem (that's what Pavel Podkolzine had), if he has one of these he needs medical treatment or he will die very very young. It's actually very sad so if it's true they need to get this kid to a western doctor pronto.


Those were my thoughts exactly. It's not natural to be that tall at 15 (or really ever), regardless of your genes. I'm sure he has some serious health issues that need to be dealt with.

Also, taller players do tend to have knee and foot problems, and with his incredible height (assuming it's accurate) even if he doesn't have a growth problem he will undoubtably develop other physical problems. I seriously doubt we'll ever see this kid play.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

The average Dinka male is 6'4" and I don't know, if he isn't 8'2, he's awful close to 8 feet. Hey if you dont look too close the guy in the back on the left with the blue shirt on looks like Emeka Okafor.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Attila</b>!
> 
> 
> I think most 15 year olds would get manhandled in the NBA.



most??? try all 15 year olds would get manhandled.


----------

